# Unofficial Mario Kart DS Tournament (with prizes!)



## Foie (Jul 21, 2007)

Sign-ups are now over.  Good luck to the participants!

UnOfficial Mario Kart DS Tournament  
By Gamerman1723 

Round One Begins:
Friday the 24th
(This information is subject to change) 


Sign-ups End:
Thursday the 23rd


Round One will last for two days, Friday and Saturday.  Please PM me if you have a problem with this date and I will see if there is anything that I can do.

For communication purposes, we will be using IRC for chatting.  You can download a great IRC client here:
http://www.mirc.com/get.html

We will be in IRC Channel #MKDS_Tournament on IRCHighway (#MKDS*_*Tournament)



Welcome to my tournament sign-up thread!  We will be playing Mario Kart DS, no holds bared, so snaking is allowed.  The tournament will be held near the end of August or early september.  I am hoping to get about 30-50 participats, but the more the merrier (so tell your friends and family!)


Rules

1.  You can do whatever it takes to win without using any sort of cheating device, hack, patch, etc.  In other words, you can snake, PRB, BSD, take any shortcuts, etc.
2.  You must be respectful to all other participants.
3.  You must obey what I, or an appointed other, tell you to do, regarding the tournament of course.
4.  In every match, there will be four racers.  Only the first and second place advance.  If there is a tie for 2nd and 2rd place, then the affected participants will race each other in a 1-on-1 match.
5.  You have approximately 48 hours to show up and participate or you will be disqualified.
6.  I, or an appointed person, will be selecting the tracks for each round.  You must select these tracks when starting the match.
7.  *You must not disconnect*.  If you do so after the first race has started, you will take last place and be out of the tournament.  Unless I give you another chance in another round, which will only happen if there is a spot to be filled in a match.  If you have connection issues and may have a problem, please PM me and we can work something out.  I may be somewhat lenient with this will, but don't push me.  
8.  You must download a IRC chat program for communication purposes for the tournament.  mIRC is a free and trusted program that will work perfectly.  You can get it here: http://www.mirc.com/get.html
9.  Have fun!



Please only post in this topic if you are going to sign up.  And only post once.  If you have any questions, comments, suggestions, or concerns, please post them in the following topic:[/b]

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55818

To sign up, please include the following:

1) Mario Kart Username
2) Friend Code

*Prizes*

They aren't the best...  If you have something you would like to donate for the cause, please PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And the winners can take turns choosing a prize if they do not want the ones for their corresponding place.

*1st place:* Brand New WiiKey (opened for pictures)

*2nd place:* Nintendo power play Saturday Necklace 

*3rd place:* HORI light blue compact pouch + Pink DS Lite "baller" band (like a Livestrong band, except it has the classic "Nintendo DS Lite" logo on it.  These were one of a kind items only available at Gamestop / EB games with the pre-order of a DS Lite)

Of course, if you win first, you can select whatever prize you want.  And second place can have the choice of what's left if they plese.



 

 

 

 



Wiki of Tournament  (I would appreciate help updating it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*List of participants:*

*GBAtemp Name*...*Friend Code*.............*MK Username*

Gamerman1723...159003 161869........Gamer17
Satangel..............309326 673413........Satangel
L_o_N_e_r...........326480 540614........LoNeR
Jacob33301.........395242 532632........Jacob
jaymz52..............545561 902643........JaYmZ
DN_Kira...............047305 164830........LinkFairy
Lee79..................257804 503393........Lee79
JPH11200.............425298 301163.......[JPH]
azn_225...............369439 250098.......SODA
SpikeyNDS...........167567 406390.......SpikeyNDS
Mewgia.................287830 290855.......Mewgia 		
ness31..................073115 997250.......ness31
flai........................412423 934116........oliver
paOol...................120359 088838.........paOol
Qwhacker.............429595 406352........Qwhacker
Reduxed...............107481 389813........Reduxed
alfnim220..............047351 85598..........FREDY
Pitoui....................524077 284876.........Pitoui
Hyzera..................176200 514030........Hyzera
jgu1994................498321 356042........reknew
sidneyyoung..........360882 247937........jacko
1381990................077414 544037........extralife
machoman_93.......296456 576490........machoman_93
wabo....................502572 794643.........BillWabo
HDW.....................339409 991618........DarkWolf
Jhongerkong..........378061 174476 .......Hashi
rhyguy..................339409 070292........Shuppet
luken27.................382360 483460........luken27
M3LV1N.................455374 956877........CPU8
lewislite.................107479 556943........Ackers
Fulcaire..................395231 418710.......Fulcaire
Arm73...................077399 511410........Arm73
Dentaku................266396 660244........Dentaku
Drkshadow............386649 193906........Colonel
silverspn...............459659 563649.........silverspn
recover.................459668 586002.........recover
soulchild................347982 718621.........Ly Lo
[M]artin.................150432 685503.........[M]artin
OSW......................150432 685503........OSW
blackhwk1214.........481139 996223........BLACKHAWK


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 21, 2007)

wiikey here i come!


L_o_N_e_R

or LoNeR


326480 540614


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Satangel

3093-2667-3413


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 23, 2007)

count me in

395242532632

On GBATemp: Jacob33301

On MKDS Wi-Fi: Jacob

AIM: mickypics


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jul 25, 2007)

JaYmZ or (b)lu (b)olt-545561 902643
(b) is the 'b' button icon
i don't have aim


----------



## DN_Kira (Jul 31, 2007)

LinkFairy

047305
164830


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 1, 2007)

Lee79
257804-503393
(Don,t use AIM)


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't care who wins; this will be fun!
Let me in please.
(But that necklace does catch my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


My name: [JPH]
FC:425298-301163


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 4, 2007)

c'mon peeps JOIN!


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 4, 2007)

mkds friendcode : 369439 250098
name: SODA
dont have aim


i'll be using original mkds  // not using r4..for sure no cheating


----------



## Spikey (Aug 4, 2007)

Snaking is in?! Ok, I'm in! Code is here: http://oneclickwifi.net/profile.php?id=416&page=2


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(azn_225 @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> mkds friendcode : 369439 250098
> name: SODA
> dont have aim
> 
> ...




Same, original FTW


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 4, 2007)

k, i updated the wiki, we need more space..

EDIT, ok, im making more space on the wiki


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 4, 2007)

MKDS?

I'm in!

*goes off to practice again*

hooray for snaking : D

Mewgia
287830 290855

I have a legit cart, got it way back in January, which was before I even knew about flashcarts


----------



## ness31 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll enter. I haven't played MKDS in a while.

ness31

073115 997250


----------



## flai (Aug 5, 2007)

I know I won't win but I'll play anyway -

412423 934116

My name is oliver on Mario Kart FYI.

And I don't have AIM, cause I ain't an American teenager.

And I am getting a new DS Lite next weekend so I don't know if that effects my friend code.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 5, 2007)

updated the wiki again,


----------



## Foie (Aug 5, 2007)

Just returned from my vacation.  It's nice to see all the participants!  And thanks for all the help Jacob!

But remember, please keep the excess posting in this thread down to a minimum.


----------



## paOol (Aug 5, 2007)

paOol -  120359 088838
aim- misterpkim


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 5 2007 said:


> Just returned from my vacation.Â It's nice to see all the participants!Â And thanks for all the help Jacob!
> 
> But remember, please keep the excess posting in this thread down to a minimum.



eye eye sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 oh & i updated wiki again


----------



## Qwhacker (Aug 5, 2007)

i love mario kart, and you guys probably need someone easy to beat.  count me in.

nickname is Qwhacker and friend code is 429595 406352


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 6, 2007)

This seen like a pretty good Toury, im in!!

Name: Redux or Reduxed
Friend Code: 107481 389813


----------



## alfnim220 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool, I'll enter!
Name: FREDY
Friend Code: 047351 855898


----------



## Hyzera (Aug 6, 2007)

Name: Hyzera
FC: 176200514030

contact me on AIM or MSN if there's anything else you might need. I can respond either on my DS or computer.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm bored, so I'm in. 

Name:reknew 

Friend code:498321-356042

Also I have a question on snaking. Is snaking just doing power slides, or is it power slides on a straightway?

P.S Even if i do magically make it past the first round, I may need to drop out because school starts again on the 27th.
P.SS Is there anywhere that you can still buy the nintendo bands?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 7, 2007)

name.. jacko

f.c.    360882 247937


----------



## vhunter (Aug 8, 2007)

sure Why not

mkfc;077414544037

mk name;extralife


----------



## machoman_93 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, friend code is 296456-576490 name is machoman_93. How exactly do you snake?


----------



## ness31 (Aug 8, 2007)

How to Snake


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 11, 2007)

uhh./.. how does dis tournament work?


----------



## wabo (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd like to enter the tournament.

wabo
FC= 502572-794643
GameID= BillWabo


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 12, 2007)

I have that patch that gives you more tracks on wifi in my game

can i still join the tournament?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2007)

When is this starting?

Anyway, I'm in:

3394 0999 1618

ID: Dark Wolf


----------



## Foie (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> I have that patch that gives you more tracks on wifi in my game
> 
> can i still join the tournament?



I have that too, but I also have another version that does not have the patch.  Why not just get another clean version of the game, and use the same save file?


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 13, 2007)

oh, ok

my Fc is: 339409 070292
and my username is Shuppet


----------



## luken27 (Aug 18, 2007)

my friend code is- 382360-483460
my user name is- luken27


----------



## M3LV1N (Aug 19, 2007)

friend code: 455374-956877
user name: CPU8


----------



## ackers (Aug 19, 2007)

Is it too l8 to join?

Ackers

107479
556943


----------



## Topspin (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess I would play if my R button wasn't broken or if I had a wii.  Sorry :[ Ill wait for one with ds prizes

btw for those of you wondering about snaking
http://youtube.com/profile?user=TennisGvy
those are some of my TT vids


----------



## Fulcaire (Aug 21, 2007)

GBA TEMP ID - Fulcaire
FC= 395231 418710
Game ID - Fulcaire


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, if it's not too late my brother would like to participate, he's not a gbatemp member but he's really good at MK.
So I'll vouch for him :

077399-511410   /   Arm73

Oh and I'll be watching !!!


----------



## Dentaku (Aug 21, 2007)

Gbatemp ID = Dentaku
FC = 266396 660244
Mario Kart ID = Dentaku


----------



## Drkshadow (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd like in on some of this fun stuff =)

GBATemp ID: Drkshadow (Though really I thought this might be obvious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
FriendCode: 386649-193906
Game ID: Colonel


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 22, 2007)

ooh it starts on the 24th my birthdayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i get my r4ds before thursday i will definately join in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherwise ill try and see if my friend will lend me her copy


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 22, 2007)

.


----------



## recover (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in!
Nick: recover
Friend code: 459668-586002


----------



## soulchild (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nick : Ly Lo

Friend code : 347982 718621


----------



## OSW (Aug 22, 2007)

what time is it gonna be held at?
get me the time and i can confirm if i'm in.


----------



## Foie (Aug 22, 2007)

I am thinking that the matches will be held every two hours, (or when everybody is ready) 4 people at a time.  The matches will be in a first come first serve basis whenever you are ready.  The results will be posted on the Wiki as well as in a topic (idealy by the person in 3rd or 4th place).  You have until Sunday to show up to participat or you will be disqualified.  This way, it isn't so hard for me to maintain.  (Especially for others in opposite time zones).  The 1st and 2nd placers will advance.  

Does this sound good?

So basically, when you are ready to play, you can hop into the next match.  This should be convenient for everyone, as long everyone doesn't wait until the last minute.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 23, 2007)

Finally got around to signing up!

Name: *[M]artin*

FC: *025878-603183*


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 23, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 22 2007, 04:13 PM)]Finally got around to signing up!
> 
> Name: *[M]artin*
> 
> FC: *025878-603183*



haha, thought youd sign up


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 23, 2007)

.


----------



## OSW (Aug 23, 2007)

FC: 150432-685503

ok i'm signing up, but i cant be 100% sure if i'll be around.
if im not just disqualify me.

btw what will be the channel name?


----------



## blackhwk1214 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm JOINING 4 SURE



BLACKHAWK


481139-996223


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(blackhwk1214 @ Aug 23 2007 said:


> I'm JOINING 4 SURE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and its his forst post


----------



## SkH (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, I want to play in this!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm out, I cant participate cuz I gotta go work for a few days abroad...

Sorry.


----------



## Foie (Aug 24, 2007)

We will need your friend code SkH.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry I accidentally deleted my old connection and my friend code changed....
Can you please update it ?
arm73 446785 543289


----------



## luken27 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok im ready to play ow do I get matched up with somebody


----------

